# Warming up for 1 rep max deadlift



## crazyotter (Aug 21, 2011)

I think I might be over doing my warm up or not warming up enough. My max right now is 585. I haven't tried to pull more yet bc I'm only pulling 585 8 of of 10 times I try it. 
This is my warm up

Bar x 10
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 2
405 x 2
495 x 1 
585 x 1

I'm going to try for 605 next week and wanted to get some feedback on warming up


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2011)

If my 1RM was 585 this is how i'd structure it:

5 x 30% 175lbs
5 x 40% 235lbs
3 x 50% 290lbs
3 x 60% 350lbs
2 x 70% 410lbs
2 x 80% 470lbs
1 x 90% 525lbs
1 x 95% 555lbs
1 x 100%+ 595lbs

Or something to that effect.

Right now you're doing:

10 x 7%
5 x 23%
5 x 38%
2 x 54%
2 x 69%
1 x 85%
1 x 100%

Which as far as i can see isn't enough volume to get properly warmed up, you're starting way too light, and making massive jumps in weight in the last few sets. You can do 3-4 heavy singles above 90% and still be fine - you'll get your body ready for a max weight by lifting near-max weights. Take 3-5 minutes between singles if you have to.

Also, why 605? If you're not confident with 585 a 20lb jump probably isn't a good idea. I also never lift my current max when working up to a new one. Put 5-10lbs on and get a PR under your belt. Its easier to climb the ladder if you use all the rungs.


----------



## Halo (Aug 21, 2011)

What a kick ass post Gaz, I always wondered. I walk around like a blunt object and this finally makes sense I'm going to share this elsewhere if you don't mind.  Great info!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2011)

This is pretty much the way the westside guys do their 1RM's, it's a pretty solid time-tested method. I just like having set percentages to work off for this shit, haha


----------



## crazyotter (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info Gaz! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 21, 2011)

just commenting so I can kkep it on my cp for future reference. nice progression template!


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 21, 2011)

I would say basically what gaz did but to make it easier

Bar x 10
135x5
225x3
315x2 or even 1 while going for max
365x1
405x1
455x1
505x1
545x1
Max
The percentage is a little off but not a lot, and easier to make those jumps, and load plates. And your jumps are pretty even.


----------



## crazyotter (Aug 21, 2011)

And how long between each set? I normally rest for 1-2 mins. Any longer and I feel like I'm losing my pump/ focus. But I'll do longer if it's going to help


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 21, 2011)

Depends on the person, for me its a couple minutes, but I'm a fat powerlifter lol. Just go for it when your ready


----------



## MDR (Aug 21, 2011)

In a meet situation you need to warm up and go a bit quicker, but in the gym I've always maxed after a pretty signifigant warmup, closer to what Gaz suggested.


----------



## wilgates (Aug 21, 2011)

here's how you set up your max lift
585
295 x 3
350 x 3
425 x 2
500 x 1
500 x 1
then hit your max for 1 if you get it add 10 more pounds and try a pr 
you should be fine with that trust me you don't need a ton of work to hit your max that's a of reps and weight to warm you up remember the main goal is to just test your strength for that day so warm up and jump right in


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 22, 2011)

295 is too heavy to start with. 
No reason to take 500 twice either. 
Don't forget your also warming up your cns and reasonable jumps help mentally.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2011)

This is how I would warm up.

After a general warm up -

135x8
225x5
315x1
405x1
(if my PR attempt was less than 500, I'd go for it here).

If my PR attempt were more than 500, I'd probably hit a single at 450 lbs.


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> I think I might be over doing my warm up or not warming up enough. My max right now is 585. I haven't tried to pull more yet bc I'm only pulling 585 8 of of 10 times I try it.
> This is my warm up
> 
> Bar x 10
> ...



Looks good to me.


----------



## crazyotter (Aug 22, 2011)

One more thing, I take my shoes off when I go above 405. I saw a guy doing it a few years ago so I tried it and I love it. Makes me feel more stable for some reason. 

Anyone else do that? 

Is there any downside to deadlifting barefoot?


----------



## squigader (Aug 22, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> One more thing, I take my shoes off when I go above 405. I saw a guy doing it a few years ago so I tried it and I love it. Makes me feel more stable for some reason.
> 
> Anyone else do that?
> 
> Is there any downside to deadlifting barefoot?



I do that as well. Only downside is if you a drop a weight while putting them on the bar, which really shouldn't happen. It's far more stable and makes for a better transmission of power. Shoes with padding and fancy soles absorb force, and that's not what you want for anything like deadlifts or squats. Either flat-soled shoes like Chucks (or purpose-made weightlifting shoes), or none at all for the heavy leg lifts.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah I like 10% increments or so myself.  I definitely like my warm-up set preceeding the 1RM attempt to be about 10% less than the attempt itself.  I've found this to be a perfect sweet spot between ramping up my nervous system while avoiding fatigue.  Make sure you reset sufficiently between sets and attempts at the 1RM itself.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 22, 2011)

My DL warm up goes somthin like this...

135x10
225x6
315x3
405x2
500x1
570x1
625x1
685x1 (if it feels good I'll go)
705-715x1

that was my DL workout from about 1year ago. I don't DL very often maybe every 3-4 months.


----------



## crazyotter (Aug 22, 2011)

I got 595 today. It went up smoother than I thought and wish I had tried 605 but hey there's always next time. So needless to say I was pretty hyped about a new pr when out of the conor of my eye I see one of the skinny faggot sales guys standing by me with a scared look on his face. I knew what he was going to say before I even took my headphones out. 
"uummmm...... My general manager told me to tell you to take it easy with the slamming the weights." 

Well that kinda set me off cause I'm def not loud at the gym. I don't drop weights and I don't scream. I said " I didn't SLAM anything! Why don't you tell your manager to come over here and show me how to deadlift 600lbs quietly!!! If you're going to turn into a pussy gym like planet fitness ill find a new gym." 

And then he walked away with a sad puppy face. Lol


----------



## fufu (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats, a 10 lb PR is no joke.


----------



## crazyotter (Aug 22, 2011)

fufu said:


> Congrats, a 10 lb PR is no joke.



Thanks bro!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice work buddy  congratulations on the PR, pushing your deadlift up is always a hell of a battle.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice PR.....


----------

